# Gran Habano Connecticut Rothschild No. 1 Cigar Review - Worth your time & money



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of a few Connecticut wrapped Cigars I've smoked which are both smooth, mild, & flavorful, without being overly sweet or peppery. With a...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Connecticut Rothschild No. 1 Cigar Review - Worth your time & money


----------

